# HO scale Smoke????



## Flynn_lives (Jul 6, 2013)

I have never run steam loco's....but I am just smitten with the Challenger and Bigboy Steam locomotives. The local shop has Athearn Genesis versions in stock, but without a built in smoke generator.

I've read that some people don't run smoke on their steam engines since the oil residue builds up on the track. Personally, I would only run one during special occasions on the layout.

With that in mind, what company should I look into for these 2 locos??...since Athearn doesn't have an already built in smoke system that is synced with the sound chuffs.

I've checked MTH but their website is REALLY hard to navigate, and Broadway limited doesn't have those to engines.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*I'm also interested in smoke generation, insync. with sound, generation very interesting ,I'll keep posted,Thankyou, tr1. All Aboard!!! chuff,chuff,chuffchuff!chuff!chuff!chuff!huff! chew! chew!chew! shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.ding,ding,ding*


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Possible location for smoke generator upgrades*

*To whom it may concern,*
_It just occured to me that Walthers catologue, may have vendors that produce smoke&sound synchronized systems._
_*Your replies on this subject are greatly appreciated*.Thankyou._
_Because, that hobby buisness happens to be very near by._
_(next town over) Oh man!another errand or project. for me to accomplish. Itseems as though, this system, (smoke&sound synchronization) may mean a brand new Dcc sound- board system, speaker,R/F generator& controller? and that may be cost prohibitive to pursue__ any further? :dunno: tr1_


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

My thought would be that if your really wanting smoke you"ll most likely be disappointed in having to use a after market smoke generator.you"ll not have the same effect available with factory installed units Were I you I'd seriously look at the Y6B And the Class A just coming out again from BLI. And my thought are a much better product.....imho!


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

The Athearn Challenger and Big Boy are designed to accept Seuthe #9 or #10 smoke units, and they run pretty well, but so far as making them chuff, that might take some work.


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

For MTH synchronized smoke and sound go here http://www.mthtrains.com/news/526 theres also a video of it in action.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*h.o.smoke "chuff") effect(steam engines)*



GN.2-6-8-0 said:


> My thought would be that if your really wanting smoke you"ll most likely be disappointed in having to use an after market smoke generator.you"ll not have the same effect available with factory installed units. If I Were you I'd seriously look at the Y6B And the Class A just coming out again from BLI. And my thought are a much better product.....imho!


 thanksGN2-6-80;227023] Y6B ClassA fromBLI, Thankyou, I'llcheck into that, and do some further research, because, I may have some cost ( budget) restraints.Reguards, tr1 :dunno:


----------



## Flynn_lives (Jul 6, 2013)

mackdonn said:


> For MTH synchronized smoke and sound go here http://www.mthtrains.com/news/526 theres also a video of it in action.


Thanks Mack, I manged to find both the Challenger and Bigboy units on their catalog pages. Hopefully I can get some ordered in time.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

the BLI uses a small fan the is energized with the chuff, It is really neat watching it. My K4s has that set up. It also comes with an on/off switch for the smoke unit. If it runs dry, it can burn out.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

thanks Flynn, & rrgrassi


----------

